# Wasserkühlung Verkabelung ?



## saw007 (13. März 2015)

*Wasserkühlung Verkabelung ?*

Ich bin noch in der Planung meines Neubaus aber da es meine erste WaKü wird hab ich natürlich noch einige Fragen:

Geplant sind als Pumpe Aquastream XT Ultra, als AGB da würde ich vielleicht den Aufsteck AGB zur Pumpe nehmen oder gibt es da Vibrationen etc dass man das lieber getrennt hält. 

Naja und es Aquaero 6 Pro

So nun aber meine Fragen:

Wird das dann so aussehen, dass ich praktisch alles Messfühler der XT Ultra an die Aquaero anklemme oder würde es eher Sinn machen Durchflusssensor und Temp fühler nicht in der Pumpe sondern woanders zu haben.

Vorallem was kann die Aquaero 6 braucht man das überhaupt und wofür ?


----------



## Wired (13. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Verkabelung ?*

Zur Kombination Pumpe und AGB kann ich dir leider nix schreiben aber um die Wassertemperatur zu prüfen machts doch am meisten Sinn den Sensor dahin zu packen wo das Wasser am wärmsten ist, ne.

Zum aquaero 6 PRO schau hier. Da gibts auch das Handbuch als pdf.

*PS:* Dein Thread ist im Unterforum von Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen (Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung) besser aufgehoben.


----------

